# Studio Desk - Where'd you get yours?



## Chewie5150 (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm getting close to the point where I'll be upgrading my old trusty desk that has served me well over 10 yrs. I put it together from spare pieces that a friend of mine gave me. He worked at a furniture warehouse. I've added slide out trays etc etc but I'm ready for an upgrade.
So, where does one buy a decent studio desk that is available in Canada or will ship to Canada? aaand, not cost me a fortune. I'd like two tier for computer monitors to be elevated. I'd possibly like built in racks (not on floor). I have one of those rolling racks that's pretty great as is so that's not really a deal breaker. 

I see Long Mcquade has a basic one for about 700 and its meh. okay. The nice ones i see out there are over 2K! Crazy prices for desks out there. Suggestions?


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

A quick search revealed:
AVshop.ca
Musique Gagne
Cosmo Music

Also check out Wayfair and Amazon.

For what it's worth, my studio desk is an Ikea hack. I have a solid 6 foot table and I made a bridge out of one of their wall shelves by attaching some short legs. (Bridge and desk are the same colour. Very important. 😁) I have 2 rack units worth of space under the bridge and my large monitor sits on the bridge. I have a slide out keyboard tray as well. Not sure if it's better than your current setup, but it works well for me.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I would never spend big money on some crappy chip-board desk.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

A guy in QC makes this.
You can find him on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/groups/1413521422276044/user/584931873


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

If you are doing a lot of in ear mixing / editing than I’d look into an AV desk from any computer supplier.

If you are home recording various instruments and doubling the space as a live room, I’d focus on acoustic treatment and a smaller and more mobile recording unit.

Commercial studios usually have a custom built desk that is built around whatever monster console they are using. They also usually have a really well designed and treated monitoring room that is independent from the live room.

I’d avoid spending a lot of money on a massive desk for a music room or a home studio unless you spend a lot of time on the screen. There are some really cool stands for studio monitors and mounts for visual monitors that leave you with not much need for a table. You’d potentially save some money and have a lot easier of a time positioning the studio monitors optimal positioning.

My apologies if that doesn’t answer your question. I myself find it annoying when I ask the internet what I should buy and they answer with more questions lol.


----------



## dgreen (Sep 3, 2016)

I have one of the "meh" studio desks from L&M. It the smaller version, had it now for 8 years, very robust, nothing chipping yet. Slide out tray is well built and also easy to slide the whole table if I ever had to. 
I also shopped for the $2K range desks but at the time ordering would have taken months so I bought this for "temporary use". I think I am going to hang onto it, suits my needs.

At one point I had my Toft ATB 16 analogue console on it and it was just fine. I have since entered the digital world and simplified things.


----------



## Chewie5150 (Dec 12, 2021)

dgreen said:


> I have one of the "meh" studio desks from L&M. It the smaller version, had it now for 8 years, very robust, nothing chipping yet. Slide out tray is well built and also easy to slide the whole table if I ever had to.
> I also shopped for the $2K range desks but at the time ordering would have taken months so I bought this for "temporary use". I think I am going to hang onto it, suits my needs.
> 
> At one point I had my Toft ATB 16 analogue console on it and it was just fine. I have since entered the digital world and simplified things.
> View attachment 394870


I say meh meaning I'm not overly fond of the finish but in the end I'm likely to pick one of these up. Nice setup. seeing your layout is handy. I thought it'd be tighter but looks like lots of room there. In particular, the racks are a good few inches off the desk surface which is good. I thought they'd be lower. I wouldnt want my desktop items like my Avid S1 obscuring the bottom rack spots.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Years ago I received this Ikea table from a neighbor. This thing is ridiculously sturdy, so I can stack things on top worry free. Lots of desk space. I do video work on this setup as well.








The bridge is one of those wall mounted shelves (I think it's called "Lack"?) with some tiny legs.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I have a $30 ikea desk and a new computer I may use.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Browse items for sale


Search for federal government surplus using keywords, location, category and posting/closing date




www.gcsurplus.ca


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I've got my old trusty solid wood ikea desk. I've had it for about 10 years and serves my small setup well. Over the years its gotten this worn natural relic look to it that I like.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

dgreen said:


> I have one of the "meh" studio desks from L&M. It the smaller version, had it now for 8 years, very robust, nothing chipping yet. Slide out tray is well built and also easy to slide the whole table if I ever had to.
> I also shopped for the $2K range desks but at the time ordering would have taken months so I bought this for "temporary use". I think I am going to hang onto it, suits my needs.
> 
> At one point I had my Toft ATB 16 analogue console on it and it was just fine. I have since entered the digital world and simplified things.
> View attachment 394870


I have the same table. I've had it for 15 years now. No chips, sturdy. Just too embarrassed to post a photo as theres too much gear on top of it. LOL


----------



## Aworoeuw (2 mo ago)

I enjoyed looking at your workplaces because I just moved into a new house, and I have NOTHING here. All my tools are waiting for their time while I move the furniture from the nursery. My daughter would never forgive me if my toys moved into a new house before hers, lol. By the way, I'm going to test the durability of a desk from this catalog https://eurekaergonomic.com/l-shaped-desks/. My logic is that big computer desks have to support a lot of weight. I want something modern and compact, so I'm preparing for a "table crash test" in a few weeks.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Excuse the mess. Bought it online. Maybe Best Buy. It's been awhile.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Guitar101 said:


> Excuse the mess. Bought it online. Maybe Best Buy. It's been awhile.
> View attachment 447759


I have had that same desk I think 3 times, every single time I end up with just the small piece and then no pieces. Never again lol!

This is me now. 18" shelving material and some 2x4's I scavenged from an old shed I tore down.










This is of course the prototype and soon, I shall build something nice. Problem is "soon" around here is about 5 years and "temporary" means closer to 10.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Innaresting to see all these little corners and hovels where everyone gets down to it ... lol


----------

